# Good tax book?



## barry.choi (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good book on Canadian taxes?

Mainly looking for something that can break down how to minimize taxes e.g. which accounts are best for your investments, tax planning.

Or if you have any web recommendations it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

When I started having tax questions years ago, I borrowed a "Jacks on Tax" book from the library. I found it easy to read and follow.

Here's a web site:
http://www.evelynjacks.com/?cat=3

I've heard people recommend the one at the link below but haven't read it:
http://www.amazon.ca/Tips-Canadians-Dummies-2009-Edition/dp/0470159995


Cheers


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.taxtips.ca/


----------



## TheMoneyGuide (Nov 19, 2012)

*itanceo tells*



barry.choi said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on Canadian taxes?
> 
> Mainly looking for something that can break down how to minimize taxes e.g. which accounts are best for your investments, tax planning.
> 
> Or if you have any web recommendations it would be greatly appreciated.


Probably more than enough good resources online, however I would search Chapters.ca for some 2013 tax books if you want something currently in print.

John


----------

